# Err.. (Please don't judge?)



## bornthiswayxo

Hi I'm Belle and I'm 19. :)
I have a mild version of AS, and my OH does too.
We have learnt to cope over the past few years with life, and our moving in together and trying for a baby soon. I was wondering, what is the likeihood of our child having AS? Is there like a certain level of chance or whatever? Do you think it's down to genetics, or just the off chance? I was partly curious, but also wondering for my benefit.
Also, if you suspect your LO has Aspergers, how would you get help for them? I know about the statement process in terms of education... but I mean in order to get a diagnosis. I was curious.
Thanks for reading xo


----------



## hatbox

Hi! I'm from the US so our health systems are different. I can't say how yall would go about getting a dx over there, but here I asked my sons peditrician for a referrall for testing here at our university. 
As for your chances of having an AS kid, I'm not really knowledgable on the genetics of it all. We've gone for genetic testing since my son is autistic and daughter is developmentally delayed and they have found no genetic cause. Have either of you been tested for things that are co-morbid with ASDs? Do you have a gyno that you could talk to about it?
I hope someone else can help more. As for someone judging you, I don't see why anyone would! Good luck!!!


----------



## hatbox

Hi! I'm from the US so our health systems are different. I can't say how yall would go about getting a dx over there, but here I asked my sons peditrician for a referrall for testing here at our university. 
As for your chances of having an AS kid, I'm not really knowledgable on the genetics of it all. We've gone for genetic testing since my son is autistic and daughter is developmentally delayed and they have found no genetic cause. Have either of you been tested for things that are co-morbid with ASDs? Do you have a gyno that you could talk to about it?
I hope someone else can help more. As for someone judging you, I don't see why anyone would! Good luck!!!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

hatbox said:


> Hi! I'm from the US so our health systems are different. I can't say how yall would go about getting a dx over there, but here I asked my sons peditrician for a referrall for testing here at our university.
> As for your chances of having an AS kid, I'm not really knowledgable on the genetics of it all. We've gone for genetic testing since my son is autistic and daughter is developmentally delayed and they have found no genetic cause. Have either of you been tested for things that are co-morbid with ASDs? Do you have a gyno that you could talk to about it?
> I hope someone else can help more. As for someone judging you, I don't see why anyone would! Good luck!!!

Awh thanks for your help :)
yeah I really don't know how it'll work out in the years to come, but i certainly hope it does.


----------



## Adanma

Well you do have an increased risk of having a child on the spectrum especially since both of you are. I was told I had between 1 in 3 and 1 in 4 chance to have another child on the spectrum with my son's father and a 1 in 5 chance with my husband. The bonus is that if you do have a child on the spectrum you will most certainly have a more intimate understanding of your child and be able to connect with him/her on a different level that can only be beneficial to them. My son and I really bond over our mutal love for making hooting noises and the joys of rocking yourself to sleep. I know personally how it feels to meltdown and I know when he needs his space to settle. I can see when everything is becoming too much for him and offer him some alone time. good luck to you guys!

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

I ignored the second part. I am also in the US so it's different, but we just brought up concerns with his pediatrician and was eventually referred to a developmental specialist. He went through a diagnostic clinic since he also has tics and anxiety stuff and they diagnosed him after spending a good 8 hours observing and testing him. He has Asperger's with secondary ADHD and anxiety. Also tic disorer NOS.

Adanma


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Thank you Adanma! Your comment has been helpful :)
We're both very excited, but nervous about this particular subject. So thanks for your support everyone <3


----------



## Tegans Mama

In the UK, to get a diagnosis you see your GP or raise your concerns to your health visitor who will refer you to the relevant service. My LO is being assessed for autism currently and it was bought up by her occupational therapist.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Tegans Mama said:


> In the UK, to get a diagnosis you see your GP or raise your concerns to your health visitor who will refer you to the relevant service. My LO is being assessed for autism currently and it was bought up by her occupational therapist.

Thanks for that :D xo


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tegans Mama said:


> In the UK, to get a diagnosis you see your GP or raise your concerns to your health visitor who will refer you to the relevant service. My LO is being assessed for autism currently and it was bought up by her occupational therapist.

I didnt know this hun, if you want to know about any of the assessments just ask xx

OT-I am not sure if it is genetic or chance, I really dont know. Since my son was diagnosed I have questioned myself and I am sure I have more ASD traits than the average NT person so who knows, maybe it come from me?! xx


----------



## morri

Have you had a look at wrongplanet.net? They have a parent section with information as well :)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

morri said:


> Have you had a look at wrongplanet.net? They have a parent section with information as well :)

Thanks :)


----------

